# How to set up Epson 9880 as sublimation hybrid?



## bagafilth (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am somewhat a newbie to the sublimation world so please excuse my ignorance we have only been doing it for a year so far. 

I have recently brought a wide format Epson Stylus Pro 9880 and i am going to be using it for sublimation purposes. I have been reading a few posts that (i may be wrong) suggest that you can run your printer with sublimation ink and inkjet inks.

I will be producing allover printed sublimation apparel but i also wanted to use it for poster/canvas printing. Is this a possibility with out having to flush and the change inks constantly as i have read that this can be quite damaging to the machine. If so how is it achieved?

We want to use J-teck inks and texprint paper but so far J-teck have not replied to any of my emails despite many sent. 

I would appreciate any help you guys can provide. 

Thanks in advance Guys and Gals.


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

You can only use it for one or the other not both, the potential mixing of the inks will ruin the print head very quickly. Once you have put one ink in you can not change back.


----------



## bagafilth (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you Steve 

I will not be doing that anytime soon then  

Savva


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I recently switched an Epson 4880 over to dye sublimation printing. I ran a set of cleaning cartridges first (to remove any of the OEM ink) and so far everything is working great.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why Steve said don't do it, because there were ready-to-go systems that did it out-of-thebox:

Four new large format dye sublimation printers available now from GJS Machinery

I personally am not a fan of hybrids because the machines aren't that expensive in the first place.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

MultiRIP Hybrid: Dual Ink, Sublimation Transfers Film Positive RIP Epson Printers


----------

